# Query



## masim06 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello,

I got my CV registered in few sites for getting more good job at UAE. Yesterday I received an email on behalf of Jumeirah National Oil Corporation ([/B]).

Quote:

JUMEIRAH NATIONAL OIL CORP has considered your CV RESUME as listed on the gulf job portal.

Hence, we are sending you our International Online Questionnaire to endorse and get back to us within 48 hours of receipt.

Your application will be evaluated on the basis of the answers from the Online Questionnaire alongside your Resume and you will surely be notified upon review of your whole submitted information.

Please find enclosed and attached, herewith documents for your endorsement, and also in the list are our current and available positions.

Currently there are many openings for Candidates who have qualifications on any Engineering, Shipping,

Managerial fields etc.

VACANT POSITIONS/JOB DESCRIPTIONS:

*Asst. Manager (REF: 014)*Warehouse Supervisor. (REF: 015)*Graphic Designer. (REF: 016)*Technical and Material Control. (REF: 017) *Material Engineering (REF: 018) *Safety/Maintenance Engineering

(REF: 019) *Chemical Engineering (REF: 020) *Water Engineering (REF: 021) *Welder (REF: 022) *Driller /Offshore and Onshore Engineers (REF: 023) *Project Management (REF: 024) *Machine operators (REF: 025) *Pipeline Engineer/Piping Designer (REF: 026) *Procurement Manager (REF: 027) *Personnel Management (REF:028) *Administration Management (REF: 029) *Geophysicist / Astrophysicist (REF: 030) *Petroleum Engineering (REF: 031) *Civil Engineering (REF: 032) *Computer Engineering (REF: 033) *Architect Engineer (REF: 034) *Marine Engineer (REF: 035) *Mechanical Engineer (REF: 036) *Electrical /Electronics Engineer (REF: 037) *Telecommunication Engineering (REF: 038) *Accounting, Executive and Administrator Engineer (REF: 039) *Executive Secretary (REF: 040) *Surveyors Engineer (REF: 041) *Operation Engineering (REF: 042) *Emergency Medical Officers - Doctors/Nurses (REF: 043) *Sales Manager/Supervisor/Ex

Send in the complete application form through scan e-mail with these below documents: Passport Copies Qualifications Answers to Online Questionnaire Interested Candidates should email us their

completed questionnaire to this email: 

Good luck! as you take steps to the right path in building your career.

Regards,

HR TEAM

JUMEIRAH NATIONAL OIL CORP

RAK PETROLEUM BUILDING

P.O. Box 41012,

Ras Al-Kh


Unquote,


Along with above email, they send me a form 9n MS-Word Format to be filled and return back, as follows:


*Head office JUMEIRAH NATIONAL OIL CORP
RAK PETROLEUM BUILDING
P.O. Box 41012,
Ras Al-Khaimah, 
United Arab Emirates*​ --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Confidential​*!

Please endorse fully, The Official Online questionnaire for JUMEIRAH NATIONAL OIL CORP.

*Note: Only Successful and Short-listed Applicants will be contacted!

1. Briefly describe your ideal Job? 
2. Why did you choose this career? 
3. What goals do you have in your career? 
4. How do you plan to achieve these goals?
5. Can you work well under deadlines or pressure?
6. Tell us about a time when you failed to meet a deadline. What were 
the repercussions?
7. Do you have reference list?
8. Why do you want to work here?
9. Why should we hire you over the others waiting to be interviewed? 
10. Give us details of your present Employment Status.
11. How soon can you travel down to any Location posted U?
12. What three Specific Job Positions do you target from the Company?
13. Give us your full details on the Following; Full Name, Permanent Mailing address, Office/Work Mailing Address, Direct Contact Number(s), E-mail.
14. What is your Country of Nationality? Is it different from your Present Location?
15. What is your Future Plans for the Company if Permanently Employed?
16. What is your current Salary?
17. What is your expected Salary? 

*Please ensure that all information provided is true and correct. JUMNOC– U.A.E. Reserves the right to investigate on all information and details given. Falsification of documents, incomplete data and or In-correct information is ground for Denial, Refusal or Termination of Employment.*

**Copyright 2014 JUMNOC – U.A.E. All Rights Reserved*​*

Kindly suggest me the authenticity of above, as it seems not in proper way, because there is no company site mentioned or any other information is given.

Regards,


Muhammad Asim


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

masim06 said:


> JUMEIRAH NATIONAL OIL CORP has considered your CV RESUME as listed on the gulf job portal.


Scam. there is no such company.
At some point they will ask you for visa fees.


----------



## masim06 (Apr 24, 2014)

rsinner said:


> Scam. there is no such company.
> At some point they will ask you for visa fees.


thanks dear


----------



## zeeshan saleem (May 2, 2014)

masim06 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got my CV registered in few sites for getting more good job at UAE. Yesterday I received an email on behalf of Jumeirah National Oil Corporation ([/B]).
> 
> ...




Dear All,

Same mail recived from jumeirah please guide.




RGDS
Zeeshan


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

What kind of guidance you want? Just read the thread.


----------



## zeeshan saleem (May 2, 2014)

Just want to know the company is fake or not.



RGDS
Zeeshan


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

zeeshan saleem said:


> Just want to know the company is fake or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
If it did not exist one week ago - it is unlikely to have suddenly existed today!
These type of companies are scams that get you to pay processing fees to secure a job - which is against UAE labour law.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## SirKingfisher (Apr 11, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> If it did not exist one week ago - it is unlikely to have suddenly existed today!
> These type of companies are scams that get you to pay processing fees to secure a job - which is against UAE labour law.
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks Steve,

I got the same mail some days ago and I replied to them completing their questionaire.
They actually sent me a job offer letter which sounded quite great (too good to be true) but some things turned out to be extremely dodgy:

* really, there is only ONE phone number for a big company?
* when you look at the website advertisements keep on popping up
* the business report does not exist
* the logo on the offer letter is the logo of the Jumeirah Hotel

It's a shame that there are people who actually think they can make money by pulling such a scam.

Regards,
Kingfisher


----------

